# RPI 3B - boot from USB SSD?



## Chris236 (Jun 11, 2019)

Can somebody point me to a guide or explain how to get a RPI 3B to boot from a USB HD?

Ideally, everything on HD. If impossible, boot fs on SD but everything else (including roo fs) on hd.

With an intel system, I would know how to do it, but on a Pi I am not so sure.


----------



## acheron (Jun 12, 2019)

You can't. You need to boot from a sdcard, you can reroot and your hd after.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 12, 2019)

I thought I saw trev making a comment about interrupting uboot and pick the device to boot from.
Maybe this is only valid on arm7.
Worth a try.








						Raspberry Pi B FreeBSD 11.2 does not boot with USB pendrive inserted
					

I am trying to install FreeBSD on a Raspberry Pi B (not 2 or 3, the old one). I prepared an SD card with the FreeBSD 11.2 image from download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/arm/armv6/ISO-IMAGES/ and booted the Pi with it. This seems to work fine. Then I added a USB pendrive, and used gpart to make a...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Makasimu (Sep 16, 2019)

Raspberry PI boot ssd FreeBSD




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGxBHSSkM0I_


----------

